# how can i claim 10 points of work experience



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

My query is related to the b/m statement 

"If your occupation is scoring 60 points and you have been employed in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation which is on Skilled Occupation List at least for a period of 3 years out of 4 years before day of your application."

will i get 10 points if i have more then 3 years of continuous experience in the same field but not 4 years experience in total. 

Please reply thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

My interpretation of DIAC's language says YES you should be able to claim the points with 3 years of experience. Let us see what other forumers have to say.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I still think you need a minimum of 4 yrs experience but the last 3 out of 4 to claim the 10 points.


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

it will also be reflected in your assessment. mine for example... ACS stated in there certification my years of experience in my nominated occupation. that can also serve as a proof for claiming points in the Work Experience aside from the certification coming from your office. hope this helps.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I was going through all this last night. My interpretation read you need a minimum of 3 years experience, which must have been gained in the last 4 years... i.e. you could have worked 2 years, then had 1 year off and then completed another year of full time work.

It specifically says this on their website: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

Interestingly enough, I don't qualify for the current visa (unless I took an IETLS and scored 7.0) since I only have 110 points... but with the new points system from July I am 15 points over the threshold!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I was going through all this last night. My interpretation read you need a minimum of 3 years experience, which must have been gained in the last 4 years... i.e. you could have worked 2 years, then had 1 year off and then completed another year of full time work.
> 
> It specifically says this on their website: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
> 
> Interestingly enough, I don't qualify for the current visa (unless I took an IETLS and scored 7.0) since I only have 110 points... but with the new points system from July I am 15 points over the threshold!


I think the new points system is a move towards the right direction - would have loved to apply on its basis but would need to wait for 6 months and who knows how the SOL might change??? Anyways, I like it for the following reasons:

1. Does not penalize your experience. It is only rational that more experienced people would provide more benefit to Australia. Unfortunately, with a 10 years experience you may be too old and get 5 points less on the grading system. The new system extends the max point range to 32 years.

2. Continuing from point 1, instead of assigning points to jobs it assigns points to experience on job. Very rational.

3. A PhD and Masters SHOULD NOT be treated the same - and the new system DOES NOT treat them the same. Again, a very laudable move.

These are just some of the things I noted and really liked about the new system. Things like this give me additional comfort that I am making the right move - there are people with insight and vision who are making sound decisions in the government. You might disagree, but this simple statement is NOT true for many 'advanced' countries even - case in point: the doldrum that the American government is in.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your interpretations.

I still hope I come across any member who has claimed and gained 10 points of Work Experience with more than 3 yrs but less than 4 yrs of total Experience.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Furthermore the below statement under discussion also means that any person having more than 4 yrs of experience is not able to claim these points?

*You will be awarded points if you have been employed for three of the last four years in an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL).*


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

No, it just means that regardless of how many more years experience you have above this, this is the maximum points you can claim.

e.g. if you had 10 years experience, you could still only claim 10 points *AND* you must have been working in that field for 3 out of the last 4 years.

It's the last 3-4 years of work experience that is important.

The new points system seems to favour experience much more, but it's swings and roundabouts depending on which bracket you fall into.. I get more points for age since they have increased that to 32, and experience since they have an 8 years experience bracket BUT others will suffer since the bracker below is now "Five years overseas (of past seven years)"


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

JimJams said:


> No, it just means that regardless of how many more years experience you have above this, this is the maximum points you can claim.
> 
> e.g. if you had 10 years experience, you could still only claim 10 points *AND* you must have been working in that field for 3 out of the last 4 years.
> 
> ...


Hi JimJams,

Thanks for the reply. So your interpretation is also that ino rder to claim these 10 points one must have at least 4 years of work experience in total and 3 years from previous 4 years before lodging application should be in nominated occupation is SOL?

Rgds


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

admalik said:


> Hi JimJams,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So your interpretation is also that ino rder to claim these 10 points one must have at least 4 years of work experience in total and 3 years from previous 4 years before lodging application should be in nominated occupation is SOL?
> 
> Rgds


No, my interpretation is that you must at least 3 years of experience, which must have been gained in the last 4 years.

You could have only been working in the field full time for the last 3 years, and that would be fine.

I am assuming the reason they say the last 4 years is so that you have RECENT and RELEVANT experience. As you can imagine with fields like IT and sciences, 4 years is a lifetime in which a lot technical experience gained say 10 years is no longer relevant.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Yes my interpretation is exactly the same and this match my scenario as well because I have also 3.5 experience in total and its in nominated occupation. But those 10 points are critical for me to gain 120 points and if our interpretation goes wrong than my application will be rejected and I'll also loose application fees.

What is the response time of DIAC for prelodgement queries through email?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't apply for PR since I only have 110 points! I'd have to take an IELTS to boost another 10 points... not an issue for me since I can get a Working Holiday Visa for 1 year...

Sorry, no where near the process of applying, but I'm sure someone else will know.


----------



## rangana (Jun 13, 2011)

*my problem*



admalik said:


> Hi JimJams,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So your interpretation is also that ino rder to claim these 10 points one must have at least 4 years of work experience in total and 3 years from previous 4 years before lodging application should be in nominated occupation is SOL?
> 
> Rgds


Hi All,

On 2nd June 2008, I joined a telecommunication company as an engineer after FULLY completing the degree program .

On 2nd June 2011, I complete 3 years of experience as and engineer and I was planning to apply the Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) on the same day by

claiming points as below;
60 - profession
30 - age
25 - ielts
10 - 3 years work experience.


Today I suddenly noticed in my transcript it states the date of graduation as 1st July 2008. Ideally it should be 30th May 2008.

But now I have a confusion, whether DIAC will calculate the working experience from date of 1st July 2008. since that is the date mentioned in my transcript as the Date Of Graduation.

If DIAC considers my working experience from the date I joined the company which is 2nd June 2008 which is very correct and reasonable, I will have the required points and I will be fully qualified to apply the Visa.

Summary of the timelines
-------------------------------------

2008 - May 30th - Department head communicated the Degree work is finished. Actually that is the date where we had the Final evaluation of the Project, which completed all the acedemic work.

2008 - June 2nd - I joined the company as an engineer

2008 - July 1st - This is the date mentioned in the Transcript as the date of graduation.

2011 - June 2nd - Completes 3 years of working experience

Please let me know whether I am able to claim 10 points for working experience by 2nd June 2011?

Highly appreciate your reply on this regard. I had arranged everything to lodge the application on 2nd june 2011 and now really worried from this sudden fact which I came across.

Only few days left to apply with the old point scheme and with the new scheme I will not be able to apply. :-(


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

rangana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 2nd June 2008, I joined a telecommunication company as an engineer after FULLY completing the degree program .
> 
> ...


You should have no problems at all in claiming the 10 points. But the most ideal thing is to confer with a good migration agent about it, if you are able to do so.


----------



## rangana (Jun 13, 2011)

thanx a lot for your encouragement.
Bt will it b a problem if I am applying for it, before my date of graduation as in my transcript. How can I prove DIAC that I have completed the degree before joining to the job. whether application will be rejected saying that I need few more DAYS to complete my 3 year work experience as a graduate?
Looking for your reply sooon.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think DIAC are looking for specific work experience as a graduate (I may have read this wrong and misinterpreted...)

But as far as I can see:
You get awarded points for degree
You get awarded points for work experience

These are 2 separate things for which the points are awarded, and one is not dependant upon the other.... my understanding at least.


----------



## DtoP (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know I have been working in Government Department as Senior Assistant Chief and dealing with accounting and financing related issues since 1999. 

From 1999 to 2006 I did not have qualification related to Accounting as I studied agricultural science but I got on the job training to deliver accounting and finance related service. However, I studied Master of Applied Commerce (Accounting) from Australia from January 2007 to December 2008. I am still dealing with accounting related activities in the government and my job and qualification are very much related. I am sure I will get positive skill assessment.

My question is can I claim 8 years working experience in Accounting in the last 10 years, considering my earlier job responsibilities (January, 1999 to December, 2006) were not related to my academic qualification? I need points for working 8 years to get qualified.


----------

